# New Here, Need Help



## msmith1317 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I have recently obtained a late 60's 4 CYl. International Tractor from my dad, It hasn't run in years. Its actually the tractor I learned to drive on all those years ago. The steering sector needs to be rebuilt along with other things, but I don't know what model the tractor is. All decals are long go and Dad can't really remember. The local Parts house is absolutely no help. I have the following numbers.

Stamped on Pass. Side of Block: 
Firing Order
1-3-4-2
I-H 3040912 R4


Stamped on Pass Side Frame:
Made in England
International Harvester of Great Britain
Model A480003B004351
I-H 3117754 R1


WYF
3070276 R2
3064228 R4
IH
7
9M5

Stamped On Top of Rearend:
20a22808


Can you please point me in the right direction?

Thanks for your Time!!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Sorry, no idea. I did some looking around. The guess I have is more along the lines of an "A" or a "Super A". Again, total guess based on searching around.

Also, a search for: I-H 3040912 
got me: UT10021 B414 with BD154 engine
$500 core charge Casting number 3040912 DIESEL 

But that doesn't get you at the model.

Interesting link: http://www.mccormick-intl.com/uk/doncaster_history.htm

Also, based on...
International Harvester Company was formed by a merger in 1902 between two of the largest American manufacturers of harvesting machinery, McCormick and Deering Harvester Company. Three other firms joined the merger: Milwaukee Harvester Company, Plano Manufacturing Company and Warder, Bushnell & Glasner. 

You could be looking at a label that has McCormick in it such as; http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=63956&item=3837266590&rd=1

Sorry, wish I could help you more. I would search around for more numbers and maybe work your way backwards. The other thing is that I did search for subsets of the numbers you provided, I could have tripped over something, but since I don't know much about your tractor, I may have missed it.

Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

msmith1317

Since I’m attempting to answer your first post here, let me say a big Hello and Welcome to the Tractor Forum. Glad to hear you have your Dad’s old tractor and that you are planning to get it fixed up. Wish I had my Dad’s first tractor.

I can’t be much help on your International. Some possible model numbers for the numbers you give are: 354, 365, and 444. 
If you could furnish a little more information, someone here might recognize it. Is it gas or diesel? How many speeds in transmission? Does it have a solid front axle? Can you post a picture?

Take a look at the website I linked below and compare your tractor to the pictures you will find there.

Good luck and let us know what you find.

Tractor Tips 

:cpu:


----------



## msmith1317 (Sep 1, 2004)

First of all Thanks so Much for trying to help.
It looks alot like the following picture. This is a 444. The way the hood is made and the over all style, except my exhaust comes out the bottom.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3836532248&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting

I'll take a few pics tonight and post tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## msmith1317 (Sep 1, 2004)

Doh, forgot to mention its a diesel.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Msmith, and welcome to TF.com!:thumbsup: From your desrciption so far, I would have to guess that it is a 434 with underslung exhaust. (that was optional). The 434 model seems to have had their tags missprinted with the serial number ending up in the model number space. That is if it is a late 60s tractor. 434 was made from 66-69. 
To be a little surer, how many speeds in the tranny, how many ranges, etc.
I'll try to find a pic of a 434 to post.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

D"uh!! I have a pic of one on my own site!!!:duh: 

<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/salvagepictures/434.jpg>


----------



## msmith1317 (Sep 1, 2004)

OK, here are a few pics. It looks a little rough, but a lot of potential.

http://skyjacker.com/image/realrides/International/13545.jpg
http://skyjacker.com/image/realrides/International/13545_1.jpg
http://skyjacker.com/image/realrides/International/13546.jpg
http://skyjacker.com/image/realrides/International/13546_1.jpg
http://skyjacker.com/image/realrides/International/13547.jpg
http://skyjacker.com/image/realrides/International/13547_1.jpg
http://skyjacker.com/image/realrides/International/13548.jpg
http://skyjacker.com/image/realrides/International/13548_1.jpg
http://skyjacker.com/image/realrides/International/13549.jpg
http://skyjacker.com/image/realrides/International/13549_1.jpg

Let me know what you think.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Msmith!
With your photos, I'm sure one of us can identify your tractor. And once identified, we can help answer questions you might have in fixing this beauty up. Ahhh the power of the internet, gotta love it!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

HI msmith, oh yeah,, that's a 444 alright!! They are great tractors, we use one on our farm. They were built from 70-78, 38 HP. 
I see yours is missing the steering box and dash panels right now. I am guessing steering box troubles :question: 

Here's a picture of ours.
<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/raking.jpg>


----------



## msmith1317 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Thanks for all the input. Dad said he felt like it had a 6 in the model number. Like a 464, 460, etc. 

Is there anyway to be sure of the model?

Yes, steering troubles. I have most of the pieces. The steering sector is cracked so it will have to welded or replaced. I also need a shaft. I have a box full of seals, and other parts. 

Do you know where I could find some schematics or a drawing of the sector. Would make reassembly a little easier.


----------



## msmith1317 (Sep 1, 2004)

Is your 444 a gas or diesel?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome msmith:friends: your old IH don't look to be in bad shape. parts man has great knowledge of IH and Farmalls and I'm sure he can help you out. I see you are from West Monroe i live in East Baton Rouge Parish in the little town of Pride. Always good to see someone else from La, on here.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Our 444 is a diesel, not sure of the year, we put it together from 2 tractors about 4 years ago. That is one benifit of running a tractor salvage yard! We also have a 384, same tractor, just a newer model. They'll do a heck of a pile of work!!
<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/hillclimb.jpg>
If you click my home page link in the bottom of my posts, you can visit my web site, my email is there. I have parts for your steering box, and if send me your email addy, I'll try to scan a page or 2 from the parts book on the steering box.


----------

